# Ruger P85 +p question



## db00019 (Dec 14, 2010)

This gun is a little old, so I didn't know if it was capable of handling +p ammo. Does anyone know if it can or not? Any references? Thanks


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

I would suggest contacting Ruger Customer Service with your question.
I had one of the early P85's, but memory escapes me. Fired LEO only hydra-shocks at the time as a duty/SD load with no problems, but didn't practice with that particular cartridge as a norm as it wasn't (at that time) available to other than LEO personnel and I only had 3 boxes. The P85 was a good pistol to me with no failures in ten years + service on the job.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have shot many through mine with no problems. They are built like tanks and should last a lifetime.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

crazy charlie said:


> I would suggest contacting Ruger Customer Service with your question.


Agreed, though they may tell you to send it in or take it to a reliable gunsmith to be checked out. Too many lawsuits waiting to happen out there! I have also heard that the Rugers are indeed built like tanks, but not knowing how many rounds have been through your gun, or how old it is, better safe than sorry.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

